# IPV6X Recall.



## Dubz (4/9/16)

The reverse battery protection does not work. When inserting your batteries incorrectly/in reverse, the mod auto fires at full wattage.

http://www.kmg-import.com/ipv-warranty-service-center.html

Reactions: Informative 4 | Useful 1


----------



## mc_zamo (4/9/16)

Is it only batch GO593 that is being recalled? The batch number of my device which was bought at vapecon from sir vape is A096623. @Sir Vape please can you provide some clarity regarding this issue issue??


----------



## Greyz (4/9/16)

Tagging @Ugi to check his batch number 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (4/9/16)

mc_zamo said:


> Is it only batch GO593 that is being recalled? The batch number of my device which was bought at vapecon from sir vape is A096623. @Sir Vape please can you provide some clarity regarding this issue issue??


That GO593 batch number was only the example of what to look for in that sample image.

I put my batts in the other way around and as soon as you close the batt door it fires.
Batch number B017823, from Vape Cartel, for what its worth.


----------



## Ugi (4/9/16)

I just reversed batteries and tried. No power to mod. Reverse protection perfect....thanx greyz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (4/9/16)

Ugi said:


> I just reversed batteries and tried. No power to mod. Reverse protection perfect....thanx greyz


Batch number for interest sake?


----------



## Sir Vape (4/9/16)

Tested a few of ours that we have left and all seem fine  Batch A096623.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ugi (4/9/16)

A096623. From sirvape. Winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeZi169 (4/9/16)

blujeenz said:


> That GO593 batch number was only the example of what to look for in that sample image.
> 
> I put my batts in the other way around and as soon as you close the batt door it fires.
> Batch number B017823, from Vape Cartel, for what its worth.


I just inserted my batts the wrong way and the mod autofires. Bought from vape cartel aswell

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetFreak (5/9/16)

Same here mine auto-fires when inserting the batteries incorrectly, at least the batteries don't blow up!
My biggest issue is that the mod does not lock the buttons, it is mentioned in the manual but the function
does not work. I don't have the manual with me but it is mentioned toward the end.
Batch B017823 

@KieranD please advise.


----------



## KieranD (5/9/16)

I will contact IPV today and get back to you regarding the ones from Vape Cartel

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## mc_zamo (5/9/16)

@Sir Vape only got around to test the reverse battery protection now and it seems my mod also auto fires when the batteries are inserted incorrectly. Seems like this is a mod issue and not a batch issue as @Ugi has the same batch number as me but has no issues... Please advise on the way forward??


----------



## GadgetFreak (14/9/16)

Hi @KieranD did you get a response from your supplier?
I see that @JakesSA from www.vapeclub.co.za are recalling the ones they sold.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (14/9/16)

Yeah seems batch numbers are not a good indicator, the one I tested which show the issue is V000532. 

Our recall is voluntary but I would prefer to get all units back which are affected. The problem is that mods are resold and the second or third owner might not be aware of the problem. Anyone can make a mistake, take two weak batteries inserted the wrong way, in a place with loud ambient noise where you can't hear the mod fire, coupled with a low ohm coil and somebody is bound to get hurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mc_zamo (14/9/16)

JakesSA said:


> Yeah seems batch numbers are not a good indicator, the one I tested which show the issue is V000532.
> 
> Our recall is voluntary but I would prefer to get all units back which are affected. The problem is that mods are resold and the second or third owner might not be aware of the problem. Anyone can make a mistake, take two weak batteries inserted the wrong way, in a place with loud ambient noise where you can't hear the mod fire, coupled with a low ohm coil and somebody is bound to get hurt.


@JakesSA although I am an experienced vapers and am always careful when inserting batteries, it is true that mods get sold and the next person might not be as careful and this could lead to horrible accidents. Would like to know if. Any other vendors will be accommodating the recall @sirvape??


----------

